# "Just One Touch" chute control



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

New member here that's looking at purchasing either a Storm Tracker 2690 XP or a Vortex Tracker 2890. My biggest concern is the reliability of the "Just One Touch" chute control on the Storm Tracker. If it's dependable, I'll love it. But if it's not, I'll HATE it. I know Troy-Bilt states they've tested it - probably in a nice climate-controlled room over the course of a few days or maybe weeks. That's why I'm turning to you folks. Please let me know of any good and/or bad experiences with that particular feature. Also, if any have gone bad, is it a big deal to replace? Thanks.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not going to bash Troy Bilt BUT they are NOT what they used to be, once they were good machines but now they are cheaply made and don’t hold up like they once did. I personally wouldn’t go Troy Bilt if buying new


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree, they are cheaply built. You hit one thing and the gearbox shatters or the auger shaft pops out of the bearing.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, I'm far from having my mind made up - I'm looking at everything at this point. I'm also highly interested in the Ariens Platinum SHO Track 28. I have a gravel driveway (close to 10" deep of gravel in some spots) so it has to be a tracked model so I can get the auger housing completely off the surface. I can't quite afford a Honda but from all the research I've done, it appears that Ariens is next in the quality line. Am I gathering that correctly?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Paulie139,

Where are you located?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Paulie139 said:


> I'm also highly interested in the Ariens Platinum SHO Track 28.I can't quite afford a Honda


I see that the Ariens is listed at ~ $2100. You could search for a leftover or fairly new Honda HS928TA/TAS (with a hydrostatic transmission) for $1700-2300.

Ariens Platinum 28" SHO 369cc Super High Output Track Drive Snow Blower SnowBlowersAtJacks

Here is an example in my area asking $2150

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs928-track-snowblower/6318827740.html










:blowerhug:


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm in the southern part of Ontario County in upstate New York (Finger Lakes region). We get lake effect here from either/or Lake Erie or Ontario about 50% of the time, depending on how the wind is blowing - literally. Sometimes we fall right in between the two and get sun when the surrounding areas are in white-out conditions. I used to plow snow with my truck years ago so I know very well that our winters here can be quite easy or they can be brutal. But since I'm getting older now, I like to prepare for the worst.


----------



## 98234 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have owned a Troy-bilt 26 vortex with the thumb control for 2 years....live in Halifax Nova Scotia...not had any issues with it so far....it’s very convenient...albeit twitchy and hard to get used to...but works great if you have to control a lot where you throw the snow. I know tb is not the top of the line, but it’s been reliable for me, and done everything I’ve asked of it that I’ve seen before...except maybe white Juan...but I bet it would have been ok there too....IMO.


----------

